# Was sind eure lieblings Grillrezepte???



## Francis80 (21. April 2007)

Hallo liebe Angler/innen!!#h

Würd mal interessieren was zu der schönen Grillzeit eure Favoriten sind und wie sie zubereitet werden?


Guten Appetit

gruss 
Francis80


----------



## Franz_16 (21. April 2007)

*AW: Was sind eure lieblings Grillrezepte???*

Hi Francis80,
wenns schnell und einfach sein soll, mach ich das so:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=53770

An Heilig Drei König haben wir dieses Jahr ein "Steckerlfisch-Grillen" gemacht, weil wir vom letzten Norwegenurlaub noch Makrelen in der Kühltruhe hatten... ist natürlich auch ne geile Sache:
http://www.norwegen-portal.de/content/view/369/57/


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. April 2007)

*AW: Was sind eure lieblings Grillrezepte???*

In etwa so...


----------



## Francis80 (23. April 2007)

*AW: Was sind eure lieblings Grillrezepte???*

Man Männer!

Da bekommt man ja gleich nen mörder Kohldampf!
lecker ,lecker...#g

Na dann noch viel Spass in der diesjährigen grillsaison!!

Servus
Francis80


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. April 2007)

*AW: Was sind eure lieblings Grillrezepte???*

Einen frischgefangenen Bachsaibling ,gesalzen und gepfeffert,mit selbstgemachter Kräuterbutter gefüllt und in Alufolie verpackt auf dem Rost von jeder Seite ca 5-10 min grillen, je nach Grösse.(Forellen gehen zur Not auch )
Guten Appetit
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (23. April 2007)

*AW: Was sind eure lieblings Grillrezepte???*

Moin,

ganz hoch im Kurs bei mir ist Hering, schön knusprig gegrillt und dann kurz in einer Marinade aus 2/3 Zitronensaft, 1/3 Olivenöl, Salz und Oregano gewälzt #6 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. April 2007)

*AW: Was sind eure lieblings Grillrezepte???*

Ende beachten :q


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was sind eure lieblings Grillrezepte???*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Verdana][SIZE=-1]*Asiatisches Grillhähnchen*

*Zutaten für 4 Portionen:*
		8  Hähnchenschenkel 
80 ml Sojasauce 
2 TL Öl  (Sesamöl)
1 EL Öl 
2 EL Sherry, trocken
2 Zehe/n Knoblauch, gepreßt
½ TL Ingwer gerieben
1 TL Kräuter  (Fünf-Kräuter-Würzmischung)
1 EL Sesam, geröstet (Garnierung)

*Zubereitung:*

Keulen säubern und trocken tupfen. Alle Zutaten in einer Schüssel vermengen, abdecken und mindestens 1 Std. im Kühlschrank marinieren. Dann den Herd auf 180°C vorheizen. Die Keulen abtropfen lassen, in eine Auflaufform geben und etwa 15 Min. grillen. Dann die Keulen wenden und weitere 25 Min. grillen. Vor dem Servieren mit Sesam bestreuen. 
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Steffen90 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was sind eure lieblings Grillrezepte???*

fisch: mit kräuterbutter, salz und pfeffer in alufolie gewickelt und für 20min aufen grill. fertig!:q  einfach und gut.

fleisch: 
1kg rindersteaks (rumpsteak)
50-100ml öl
ein bis zwei gemüsezwiebeln
zwei esslöffel oregano
ein bis zwei knoblauchzehen
1 1/2 teelöffel schwarzer pfeffer (am besten frisch gemahlen)
einen esslöffel salz 
zwei teelöffel rosmarin 
1/2 teelöffel tymian
max.1/4 teelöffel paprika (edelsüß oder rosenscharf)

das öl und die gewürze mischen und für einen besser zwei oder drei tage das fleisch darin einlegen und fertig! dann nur noch grillen, etwas pfeffer, kräuterbutter und eventuell salz auf das steak und das wars! lecker sag ich euch!


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was sind eure lieblings Grillrezepte???*

Wer keine Berührungsängste pflegt :q klick mich


----------



## CyKingTJ (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was sind eure lieblings Grillrezepte???*

Saiblinge oder Forellen

- Alufolie mit Olivenöl bestreichen
- Den Fisch gut abtrocknen
- Die Seiten des Fisches einschneiden
- Würzen mit Salz, Pfeffer, Kräutern (oder fertiges Fischgewürz)
- Dann einwickeln in die Folie und noch eine zweite drumherum

Dann von jeder Seite 15 Minuten (alle 5 Minuten wenden)

Bis jetzt immer ein Hammer gewesen !


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was sind eure lieblings Grillrezepte???*

oder das... #6


----------



## addy123 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was sind eure lieblings Grillrezepte???*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> oder das... #6


 
Rezepte wie wir sie von Dir gewohnt sind!#6 :q 

... Schachlik finde ich gut!#6 

... aber die Bleie oder gar der Burgerfresser :v #d 

Wo gräbst Du nur immer diese heißen "Teile" aus???:vik:


----------



## addy123 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was sind eure lieblings Grillrezepte???*

Um hier mal was bei zutragen: 
MUTZBRATEN - Ostthüringer Spezialität!!!!!!!!:vik: 

Wer's einmal gegessen hat, wills nie mehr missen!!!


LECKER, 
LECKER, 
LECKER, 
LECKER, 
LECKER, 
LECKER, 
LECKER, 
LECKER, 
LECKER, 
LECKER, 
:l

Nachtrag: Der (OST)Thüringer macht das Ganze nur über/am Birkenholzfeuer, erzeugt den einzigartigen Geschmack!!!


Hier nochmal ähnlich in Textformat:

[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]ZUTATEN LISTE für 6-8 Portionen: [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]1,5 kg Schweinekamm, etwa Faustgroß (oder aus Schulter) [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]Majoran [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]Salz&Pfeffer [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]Senf (Bautzener, Born oder Altenburger Senf) [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]4 Zwiebel [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]1-2 Dosen Schwarzbier (natürlich Köstritzer) [/FONT]


[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]ZUBEREITUNG: [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]Fleisch mit Majoran, Salz&Pfeffer einreiben, mit Senf bestreichen. [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]Zusammen mit grob gehackten Zwiebeln im Schwarzbier einlegen und über Nacht ziehen lassen! [/FONT]


[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]GRILLEN: [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]Stecke die Fleischstücke auf Spieße und grille es langsam am Grillrost nach Originalrezept über [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]Birkenfeuer. [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]Beilage Bratkartoffel, Ofenkartoffel; [/FONT]


[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]TIPP: [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]Auch per Holzkohlegrill oder Elektrogrill geht es vorzüglich. Notfalls sogar, in Pfanne mit wenig Fett langsam braten. [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]“Mutzbraten aus Köstritz in Thüringen“: [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]Setzt sich zusammen aus “Mutz“, ein Fabeltier ohne Schwanz, das Schwein sei gemeint und “Braten“ als Schweinebraten eben. [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]Mutzbraten wurde in Mutzbratenstände über Birkenholz gegrillt, als Beilage Brot und Sauerkraut. [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]Köstritz, der Ort selbst, ist auch über die Grenzen Thüringens bekannt wegen seiner Köstritzer Brauerei; [/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, sans-serif]Typisches Rezept aus der Zeit der DDR[/FONT]


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was sind eure lieblings Grillrezepte???*

@Addy

Das hatte ich mal gefunden... #6


----------



## addy123 (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was sind eure lieblings Grillrezepte???*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> @Addy
> 
> Das hatte ich mal gefunden... #6


 

... Hmmmm:l 

Das gute alte Rostbrätl, habe ich dieses Jahr noch garnicht gegrillt#d .

Heute gehts einkaufen ...


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was sind eure lieblings Grillrezepte???*

Thüringer Megaschaschlik :vik:


----------



## addy123 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was sind eure lieblings Grillrezepte???*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Thüringer Megaschaschlik :vik:


 
Du bist ja ein richtiger FEINSCHMECKER!!!:vik:

Am Freitag bin ich mal wieder in Thüringen, da wird sich richtig eingedeckt, lecker, lecker!!!:m


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was sind eure lieblings Grillrezepte???*



addy123 schrieb:


> Am Freitag bin ich mal wieder in Thüringen, da wird sich richtig eingedeckt, lecker, lecker!!!:m


Will auch!!! :k :c


----------



## Johannes83 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was sind eure lieblings Grillrezepte???*

Pfeffer, Salz und Zitronensaft (Hecht, Forelle...)

Finde es schade, wenn man soviele Gewürze reinhaut, dass man vom Fisch nichts mehr schmeckt.


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was sind eure lieblings Grillrezepte???*

Viele Tipps


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Was sind eure lieblings Grillrezepte???*

Barbecuesauce |licht


----------

